
Show HN: Streamlit – Turn Python Scripts into Beautiful ML Tools - adrien-treuille
https://github.com/streamlit/streamlit
======
adrien-treuille
Hi. :) I’m Adrien, co-founder of Streamlit. This project started with my
personal frustration trying to build high-quality machine learning tools to
visualize datasets and models. As a researcher and engineer, I’ve seen how
poor tooling slows down machine learning projects. I wondered if we could make
building beautiful, interactive tools as easy as writing simple Python
scripts.

Over the past year, my teammates and I have worked with a select beta
community of over a hundred machine learning engineers to make a free, open-
source Python library called Streamlit. We wanted the process of coding
beautiful, interactive ML tools to _feel_ like training a neural net or
performing an ad-hoc analysis in Jupyter. We think we've achieved this, and
I'm really excited to share it with all of you!

We’d love to hear your thoughts and ideas. I’ll be here to answer any
questions you might have!

~~~
srynot
This is pretty cool, it's kind of between a script and a notebook. How well
does this work with TensorFlow?

~~~
adrien-treuille
You can see an example of using Streamlit to do realtime inference on a
Tensorflow model in this blog post:

[https://towardsdatascience.com/coding-ml-tools-like-you-
code...](https://towardsdatascience.com/coding-ml-tools-like-you-code-ml-
models-ddba3357eace)

(About 90% through the article there's an animation.) We'll post the code on
how we did this soon.

------
adrien-treuille
Also, here's our launch blog post! :)

[https://towardsdatascience.com/coding-ml-tools-like-you-
code...](https://towardsdatascience.com/coding-ml-tools-like-you-code-ml-
models-ddba3357eace)

------
breck
Cool stuff! Architecture makes sense. I may try this next model I build.

